# [VZW/SPRINT/GSM][Guide] Ultimate Galaxy Nexus Guide (Unlock/Root/Flash Roms/FAQ)



## Jubakuba

Post One: Unlocking and Rooting
Post Two: Installing Roms / Kernels / Tweaks
Post Three: Panic Section / FAQ / Miscellaneous

*Unlocking The Bootloader And Obtaining Root*
*This part of the tutorial is geared towards Windows users. I have a windows machine and will post instructions only on methods I personally have tested. This guide will assist other users. Once we unlock and root your device: this guide will be relevant to everyone.*
Time required:
20-40 minutes.

*Setting up ADB for our device:*
Download the AndroidSDK onto your computer.
Note: Google changes their mind every other week as to if this will be distributed as a .zip or an .exe. If you get an .zip file, simply extract the contents to your C:\ drive. For an .exe install it like you would any other program, but set the path directly to the C:\ drive when the installer asks.

Or...you can use this page to download the "ADB for Dummies AIO App."
This will automatically install ADB for you to your C:\ directory. It's very very simple this way.

If your platform-tools folder doesn't have a fastboot.exe, place this fastboot.exe file in your C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools (or possibly simply called tools, if you set up ADB ages ago) folder.

Now you have ADB installed! Congratulations.

*Unlocking the Bootloader:*
***NOTE***
This will perform a factory reset on your device. You'll lose all applications. You'll lose everything. Even the data on your SD Card! Backup your SD to your computer BEFORE performing this. There is a method for backing your applications up, detailed HERE.

Get the drivers:
Uninstall any previously attempted drivers if they don't work and move to the next.
Samsung's website has a download here under "Manuals & Downloads > Software."
Option Two: Try this one as well. Use CyanogenMod's Guide for installing ADB - Steps 16 through 27 replacing the file/location with the naked drivers.
PDAnet's drivers may work if the above options don't. Simply install PDAnet (after uninstalling any previous attempted driver installations) to get the drivers.
While that is downloading, on your Galaxy Nexus: turn USB debugging on.
This can be found in Settings>Developer Options>USB Debugging
Once the drivers are installed, navigate to the C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder on your computer.
Hold shift and right click. Select "Open Command Window Here."
On your phone: turn USB Debugging On. This can be found in Settings>Developer Settings.
Plug your phone into the computer. Now in this command window type:

adb reboot bootloader
(Hit Enter)
Your phone should now boot into a screen with a green android with his chest exposed.
Type this:

fastboot oem unlock
(Hit Enter)
If your Command Prompt displays the message "waiting for device" your driver wasn't successfully installed.
Close the Command Prompt window and open Device manager while your phone is still plugged in. (Search for it using the search option).
Right Click the "Android" option and select Update Driver. Choose to "Browse My Computer" and "Let Me Pick From A List." Pick the Samsung driver with the newest date and install it. Now retry the code above.
Your phone will ask if you want to unlock it. Select "Yes" by using the volume keys and use power to select it.
Now, navigate to "Recovery Mode" with the volume keys. Use power to select.
A screen with another Android will pop up. Press Volume Up and Power at the same time.
Select Factory Reset. This process may take a few minutes. Be patient and let it work.
Once finished, select "Reboot."
Your phone is now unlocked!

*Obtaining Root Access and Custom Recovery:*
Turn on USB Debugging in Settings>Developer Options>USB Debugging.
Download the following:
SuperSU (CWM .zip)
CWM (Pick the version for your device [GSM/SPRINT/VERIZON])

Place the recovery-clockwork-VERSIONNUMBER-toro.img (or the recovery-clockwork-VERSIONNUMBER-toroplus.img if you're a Sprint user. Or the recovery-clockwork-VERSIONNUMBER-maguro.img if you're a GSM user) file into your C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder.
Put the SuperSU.zip on your phone.
Open another Command Prompt if it isn't still open. (Navigate to C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools and shift + right click. Select "Open Command Window Here.")
With your phone plugged in type:

adb reboot bootloader
(Hit Enter)
And wait for your phone to boot into the android again.

Now type:

fastboot flash recovery IMAGENAME.img
(Change the file name to the correct file name and Hit Enter)

Once that is finished: select the "Recovery Mode" option again on your phone.
You should get a new recovery menu here. Select "install zip from sd card" and "choose zip from sd card."
Find the SuperSU.zip that you transferred earlier and select "Yes" to installing.
Navigate back to "Reboot" and reboot your phone.
You're now rooted!
However, ClockworkMod Recovery won't continue to load after this.
To fix this, find "Rom Manager" from the market. (The free version is fine.) Use the "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery" option.
If your recovery still doesn't stick around after a reboot, you have another couple options. Find a file explorer that allows root access, such as Root Explorer. Use this program to rename /system/etc/install-recovery.sh to /system/etc/install-recovery.bak. You'll need to mount the system as r/w to do this. Root Explorer provides a button at the top to do so.
Or, you can do this completely manually by firing up ADB again and running a few commands:

adb shell(Hit Enter)
su(Hit Enter)
mount -o remount,rw -t ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system(Hit Enter)
mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak(Hit Enter)

Congratulations!
Your phone is now unlocked, rooted, and has a custom recovery!
Continue reading the next posts for info on getting custom roms, kernels, tweaks, and more!

***I take no responsibility for what happens to your phone due to following this guide! That being said, not only am I sure you'll be fine...but there are an endless amount of users who would be glad to help if you need it.***

Thanks:
Google, for making Android a reality.
VanillaTbone, for the ADB AIO app.
Efrant, for posting about a bootloader locking utility without USB.
Droid-Life, for a previous guide that I used as an outline while writing this one.
ClockworkMod team, for being a part of making our phones as awesome as they are.
The assorted developers, who continue to push out amazing material for us to use.
The awesome community, for endlessly supporting both Android itself and its users.


----------



## Jubakuba

*Installing Custom Roms Kernels and Tweaks*
All of the instructions below require your bootloader to be unlocked. Please follow the guide above and return here when you're done.

*Backing Your Files Up**:*
Time required:
15-25 minutes.

Making a Nandroid
The first thing you're going to want to do is back up your phone's entire system. This is done by making a "nandroid."
To do this, boot into ClockworkMod Recovery. To accomplish this: Turn your phone off. Once it is completely off: hold both volume buttons and the power button until the Android with his chest exposed is displayed. Navigate to the "Recovery Mode" option and select "backup."
This will take some time. Be patient and let it finish. This process is important! You should always have a recent nandroid available on your device.

Backing Your Data Up
Install Titanium Backup from the market.
Open Titanium Backup. A Superuser request should pop up. Allow it. Note: if Titanium Backup then says it failed to obtain root access; press the menu button and select more>reload application.
Press menu>batch. Select "Backup all User Apps." Select all and "Run the Batch Operation."
Let the process complete. This may take quite some time: depending on how many applications you have installed.

You can now backup your Text Messages, Bookmarks, and WiFi addresses with Titanium Backup as well.
Press Menu>Backup Data To XML to do so.

Backing Your Contacts Up
Note: This process may or not be useful to you. The Google servers should automatically import any contacts you have stored back whenever you install a new rom. Also note that Facebook/Google+/etc contacts will need to be synced again through their respective applications.
Open the Contacts application.
Press the Menu button.
Select import/export.
Export to storage.

*Installing A Rom (Or Kernel/Radios/Tweaks/Themes/etc.)*
Time Required:
5-10 minutes.

Note:
Follow the guide above about backing your phone up before attempting!
This guide will also work for flashing kernels/radios/themes/tweaks/etc. Simply ignore the part about wiping data and wipe whatever the thread says you should. You only need to restore data after a rom install.

Find a Rom You'd Like To Try:
Verizon Development
Sprint Development
GSM Development

Download the rom you'd like to try on your device.
Most roms also require you to install "gapps" as well.
You can find the correct ones for the rom you're using in the rom thread.
Make sure the Rom and Gapps are on your SD card.
Now, open Google Wallet (if you have it installed) and press Options>Settings>Reset Google Wallet. This will prevent the "Secure Element" errors some users have experienced.
Boot into ClockworkMod Recovery by turning your device completely off. Hold volume up, volume down, and power until the green Android with the open chest is displayed. Navigate to "Recovery Mode" with the volume buttons and select using the power button.
Remember to have a recent nandroid before continuing!
Navigate to "wipe data/factory reset" and select it. Select "yes."
Wait for the process to complete. This may take some time. Be patient!
Once complete: Navigate to "Install Zip from SD card" and "Choose zip from SD card."
Find the rom's .zip and install it. Once that completes install any applicable gapps' .zip.
Select the "Reboot" option.
Congratulations! Your phone should now boot into the custom rom!
Follow the prompts to re-activate your phone.

*Restoring Your Applications / Contacts* */ Nandroid*
Time Required:
5-15 minutes.

Restoring Your Applicaions
Install Titanium Backup. Note: you may want the pro key. If you have it, you won't have to manually click "install" on each application. The process is completely automated. Open Titanium Backup (grant root access. If titanium says it failed to obtain root access, press menu>more>reload application). Press menu>batch>restore missing apps with data. Now, here you have a choice to make. Do you want a completely clean install? Select "app only" and run the batch operation (Deselect Google Wallet first. We don't want to risk restoring wallet in any way. Install it manually through the Play Store.). Do you want all of your application data (saved games/settings/etc)? Select "app+data" and run the batch operation (Deselect Google Wallet first. We don't want to risk restoring wallet in any way. Install it manually through the Play Store.). This MAY cause you problems or it may not. Personally, I often restore application data and seldom run into any trouble. If you do find that restoring data caused problems, follow the guide above to re-install your rom and restore without data. This process will take some time. Be patient (I'd suggest turning your screen off so the screen doesn't burn, but that's just me.) It will vibrate upon completion.

You can now restore your Text Messages, Bookmarks, and WiFi addresses if you backed them up by pressing Menu>Restore Data From XML.

Note:
Overclocking/CPU tweaking applications should never be restored with data. Simply deselect it from the list.
Facebook/Haxsync/Google+ may have problems restoring your contacts when installed through Titanium Backup. Simply uninstall and reinstall through the market (and be sure to log in and select to sync your contacts again).
Also, if you have NFC Task Launcher successfully launching Tasker tasks with your stickers: they may not immediately work.
Through my testing, it's as simple to fix as uninstalling NFC Task Launcher and Tasker. Restore Tasker first. Then restore NFC task launcher.

Restoring Your Contacts
If google fails to restore your contacts (not facebook/haxsync/google+/etc) you may import them manually if you backed them up.
Open the contacts application and press menu>import/export>import from storage.

Restoring A Nandroid
If your phone is acting funny or won't boot...restore a nandroid from a previous rom or working set-up.
You may also use a Nandroid to switch back to a previous rom if you decide you don't like the one you're on.
Do this by booting into ClockworkMod Recovery (hold volume up, volume down, and power while your phone is off and navigate to "Recovery Mode").
Simply select "restore" and find the most recent (or relevant) backup.
This process will take some time. Be patient and let it complete! Once done, select "Reboot."

Note:
Nandroids are stored in the "clockworkmod" folder on your SD card. They take up quite a bit of space. ALWAYS have at least one recent one on your SD card. However, since these are huge files: you may like to delete old ones to save space. You must delete backups by booting into CWM and navigating to Backup and Restore>Delete.

Important Notes About Restoration
I outline the method of using Titanium Backup above for a reason. Restoring system applications and data is the most common cause of problems on custom roms. For this reason, always ONLY restore "missing applications" from "user applications" that were backed up when restoring onto a new rom. Every time you restore system data or applications a narwhal sodomizes your favorite childhood cartoon. This is FACT.

Installing Alternate Custom Recoveries
If you find a custom recovery (such as the touch-recovery options) that came as a .img file:
Use these instructions to flash. Plug your phone into the computer. Open up ADB. Move the .img to the C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder.
Type the following:


Code:


<br />
adb reboot bootloader<br />

(Hit Enter)
You can also manually boot to the bootloader by powering off and holding volume down, volume up, power buttons until the green Android with his chest exposed is displayed.
Then type:


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash recovery FILENAME.img<br />

(Replace the file name with whatever the .img is called and Hit Enter).
Wait for the process to complete and reboot.

***I take no responsibility for what happens to your phone due to following this guide! That being said, not only am I sure you'll be fine...but there are an endless amount of users who would be glad to help if you need it.***


----------



## Jubakuba

*Panic Section! (Something is Wrong)*

Q: My phone won't boot!
A: The easiest option is to get into recovery and restore a nandroid using the above guide (pull battery to put phone in an off-state if needed).
However, more advanced options are available if you don't have a nandroid available (You're naughty).

Do you have another rom .zip available on your SD card? If so, simply use the above guide for installing a rom to get you booting again.
If not, you can download one on your PC. Boot into fastboot (the green Android with open chest menu). Navigate to recovery and select it with the power button.
Move the .zip to the C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder.
Open ADB.
Change the NAMEOFZIP.zip below to the correct file name...and perform the action.


Code:


<br />
adb push NAMEOFZIP.zip /sdcard/NAMEOFZIP.zip<br />

(Hit enter)
You may have to reboot recovery to get the file to show up. Now follow the guide above for flashing a rom to get you booting again.

Did you install a tweak that modified only a file or two on your phone? (Find this out by opening the .zip and looking in the folders (ignore META-INF). Good news! We MAY be able to recover you completely. If this doesn't work...you'll have to follow another method.
Get your phone into fastboot (the boot-menu that allows you to select recovery/reboot/etc). Navigate to Recovery. Start up ADB. Pull the files that were modified out of the stock rom's .zip (using whatever tweak you were installing as reference to find what was changed) that you're on into the C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder. Now we're going to push these files onto your phone...replacing the tweaked ones and hopefully getting you booted again. Use this code, but change the values of the file name and where it should reside. This is only an example!



Code:


adb shell

(Hit Enter)


Code:


su

(Hit Enter)


Code:


mount -o remount,rw -t ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system

(Hit Enter)
This will mount your system so you can write to it.


Code:


exit

(Hit Enter)
This should exit shell and allow the use of adb commands again. You may need to type it a couple of times (until the #_ changes back to the platform_tools> prompt).


Code:


<br />
adb push framework-res.apk /system/framework/framework-res.apk<br />

(Press enter after each file that you need to replace).
Note: This last option probably won't work. I'd just skip over it unless you're absolutely adamant about restoring your current setup and want to try everything possible.

Q: I want my SDcard files from my phone...but I'm in a situation where I need to flash stock images! This will erase my SD content. What can I do to save it?
A: Do you have a custom recovery installed? If not, download a custom recovery from post one in this guide and flash it using those instructions. You'll need to be in a custom recovery in order to obtain ADB access without booting your phone. Boot into recovery (With phone turned off: hold Power and Volume+ and Volume- until the bootloader pops up and navigate to "Recovery"). Run the command:


Code:


adb pull /sdcard/ /SDCARD/

(Hit Enter)
This will put all of your files into a folder called "SDCARD" in your C:\ drive. Keep in mind that this will take a LONG time. Maybe a couple of hours.

To restore once you're booting again:
Move the "SDCARD" folder you created from your C:\ drive to the platform-tools folder. Then input:


Code:


<br />
adb push SDCARD /sdcard/

(Hit Enter)

Q: How do I make an "ADB Backup?"
A: An ADB Backup will backup your phones data (applications and their settings). Follow the guide HERE about ADB Backups.

Q: My phone gets really sluggish and often turns off or reboots on its own.
A: Without knowing anything about your situation...I'd say you either have severely bad data somewhere or some bad kernel tweaks. Use the rom install guide above, paying close attention to the part about backing up and restoring if you haven't already. In the case of a kernel problem, you're likely undervolting too low. Restore the stock kernel values and see if your problems subside.

Q: My phone screen won't turn on! This requires a battery pull to fix.
A: This is called a "Black Screen of Death" or BSOD. This is generally due to using a governor such as InteractiveX or HotplugX or possibly undervolting your device too low. Change governors or up your slots a bit.

Q: My phone is doing really weird things. Regardless of kernel/rom and even if I don't restore any data at all! Either that or I simply cannot boot up! My phone is possessed no matter what I do!
A: Razorloves has made a wonderful guide on restoring your Verizon phone back to stock. You can find it Here.
Shabbypenguin made an ODIN guide for Sprint users located Here.
Evostance made one for the GSM users, found Here.
Verizon/GSM images can always be found Here in the case that the above guides aren't updated.
Change the file names in the above guides, and you'll be good to go. *At the time of writing: Sprint images not available directly from Google.*

Q: My USB port is broken. How can I return to stock and re-lock my bootloader?
Follow the instructions in THIS post.

*FAQ*

Roms/Kernels

Q: What is the best rom?
A: The "best" rom is a matter of opinion. Do you like a certain customization and can't live without it? Use a rom that has that option.

Q: What is the best rom for battery life?
A: Roms themselves really shouldn't impact your battery all that much. They can have an impact, but if you're really looking for better battery I'd suggest swapping kernels or tweaking yours.

Q: What is the best rom for stability?
A: All of the roms out are "stable." They may have options that don't work correctly, but generally: this is user error. If you follow my advice on installing a rom, you'll end up with MUCH fewer bugs.

Q: What is the best kernel?
A: The best kernel is a matter of opinion. Some users may love one, while others swear by another. Find one you like and tweak it accordingly.

Q: How do I tweak a kernel for better battery?
A: Generally, you'll want to either change your governor and or undervolt and or underclock your kernel. This is done either by using SetCPU or similar apps, or with an option in your rom (usually labeled "performance" or something similar). Take note: extremely high/low voltages may cause instability. Never "set at boot" until you've thoroughly tested the options you've set. Testing includes low strain (like turning your screen off for an hour) and high strain (like playing a game for an hour) scenarios. To be extra safe: run the values for a couple days before setting them at boot. Follow the users ideas in the kernel's threads for some guidelines. However, remember that not all values will play nicely with all phones.

*Miscellaneous*

Q: Why does my phone perform so bad on benchmarking tests?
A: This depends on what you define as "bad." Does your phone feel fine? Ignore it. If your phone is really sluggish...you're running bad kernel settings or have bad data somewhere. That being said: our phones aren't going to be FANTASTIC with these benchmark tests. Sorry, but they aren't. We have a huge screen. And huge pixel density. And our GPU isn't the greatest of greats. This isn't bashing on the nexus at all. I'd rather have a phone that performs in every day use than a phone that gets a "FANTASTIC" benchmark but feels groggy when I perform simple tasks.

Q: How can Verizon users get Google Wallet?
A: Scan this with Google Goggles. Open the link with the Play Store.

Q: Why isn't Google Wallet working at [store]?
A: I'm not sure if it's a Google Wallet problem, or a problem with the terminal. But I personally struggle to find a terminal that consistently works in my area. Something that has generally worked for me is to open wallet and go to Options>Reset Google Wallet. You must then re-add any cards you had.

Q: Does my ass look good in these shorts?
A: Yes.

*Neat Ideas / How to Show Off the Galaxy Nexus*
-Get some NFC stickers. Tagstand has them available.
You can use these to make your phone perform certain tasks when you touch the sticker. Use NFC Task Launcher to define the tasks. These are capable of doing simple things like muting your volume to the more complex like turning on Tasker tasks that do things like auto-reply to text messages while you're at work.

-Do you have any suggestions? Submit them below!

***I take no responsibility for what happens to your phone due to following this guide! That being said, not only am I sure you'll be fine...but there are an endless amount of users who would be glad to help if you need it.***


----------



## T_Yamamoto

No love for liquid?


----------



## Jubakuba

T_Yamamoto said:


> No love for liquid?


I'm not going to do this often, but am simply using the roms I see posted about a lot.
I have seen that one quite a bit.
Added.


----------



## throwbot

"Hold shit and right click. Select enter command window here' ".

Usually its when I let go that I enter the command line,









Just a little typo, figured I'd point it out. I'll take this post out not trying to make light of your thread. Def looks really helpful and its the most detailed one I've seen. That's exactly what beginners need. This is the most detailed step-by-step I've seen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba

Jeezuuuuuz.
I think I'm done for the time being. That took a while








I'll look for minor edits later.
I need sleep.

Please post suggestions for questions that people generally ask and I'll include them if I feel it's needed.


----------



## 2defmouze

This is a very nice guide that will help noobies out a ton...if they read it, lol... nice write up 

Should be stickied


----------



## Jubakuba

Stickied!

Also edited and added a bit.
(Included GSM instructions + Alternate recovery installation and BSOD troubleshooting)


----------



## AlanPototsky

Thanks for this post! Worked like a charm. Got my Nexus today and rooted and unlocked. Now to get Miui on a working phone. (bye bye Thunderbolt)


----------



## terryrook

very nice, its just what this section was missing, props homie.


----------



## Tbizzy

Ok, just a quick question... I followed your instructions to unlock the bootloader, and I got to this point, "*Now, navigate to "Recovery Mode" with the volume keys. Use power to select*." , I selected recovery mode, hit power, then my daughter woke up so I left the room, and my phone. When I got back to my phone, it was on the Android welcome screen, as if you just bought the phone or preformed a factory reset.

Is it safe to assume that my bootloader is unlocked? Im guessing yes, but I just wanted to make sure, as this is my first attempt at rooting this phone. Is there a way to check to make sure it's unlocked?

Edit... Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## Pathology

Great guide!

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Great stuff man! Are you planning to add anything to this?


----------



## Jubakuba

Definitely if I can think of any more extremely common question. I actually thought of one the other day...and can't for the life of me remember what it was...it's bugging me, lol.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Haha I've got a couple thing I'll write up if you don't mind me contributing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sfd0124

Many thanks for this. Just came from a Fascinate a week ago and this had me hitting the ground running. Everything worked perfect.


----------



## P I T A

I just want to add something in case someone or anyone else has the problem I had. I read your directions multiple times, followed them in order; however, when I got to the point of "waiting for device", I couldn't find the drivers I needed to update to 'Android 1.0'. I searched other forums and came across this:

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-rooting-roms-hacks/142017-android-1-0-driver-problem-check-here.html

After installing the PdaNet file in the above link, the rest of the process went smoothly!

Would it be possible to elaborate more on this in your instructions? Meaning, either including downloading the PdaNet file, or a more detailed way of finding the drivers needed? I installed the drivers stated directly from the Samsung site and put them both in the default path as well as at the root of the C: drive and my computer still couldn't find them until I downloaded the PdaNet file.

Outside of that minor issue, everything went wonderfully and easy, even for a semi-newb myself! I am joyfully unlocked AND rooted!

Thank you soo very much for your tutorial! :-D


----------



## Jubakuba

Glad to hear it worked for you.

Did you use the same method of trying to manually locate the driver as you did with PDAnet?
That should have worked...
But noted.
And I WILL add pda net a least.
That seems to be a popular second source of drivers.


----------



## P I T A

Jubakuba said:


> Did you use the same method of trying to manually locate the driver as you did with PDAnet?
> That should have worked...


The interesting thing about that is, I didn't have to 'direct' it to anywhere. PDAnet automatically found it! Not sure how or why! It was almost like as soon as I downloaded PDANet, it just 'took off' and everything worked! Wierd!!


----------



## Jubakuba

Minor edits and clarification.


----------



## dunaway435

This is phenomenal, thank you so much for taking the time to compile all of this. The biggest problem I've always had was in trying to find the right information in the right order and everything was always so scattered, but this lays it all out beautifully. I'm now running MIUI on my VZW Nexus thanks to this thread!


----------



## Jubakuba

*SDcard backup:*


Code:


<br />
adb pull /sdcard/ /sdcard/

(This will pull all of your sdcard contents to an "sdcard" folder in your C:\ directory)

*Applications and their data:*
Take note, that you'll need to be using CyanogenMod's method for setting up ADB to do this. The ADB AIO application installs an older SDK without this functionality. First, get your drivers installed (detailed in post one). Once you get ADB installed (post one), navigate to the C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder on your computer. Hold shift and right click. Select "Open Command Window Here."

Input this while your phone is turned on and USB Debugging is Enabled in Settings>Developer Settings>USB Debugging.

Type this:


Code:


<br />
adb backup -apk -noshared -all -nosystem<br />

(Hit Enter)

Your phone will ask for a password. Input one and remember it.
Once the process completes: continue with unlocking and rooting your phone.

*Restoration:*
Upon unlocking and rooting your phone: open up ADB again.
Enter this code:


Code:


<br />
adb restore backup.ab<br />

(Hit Enter)
Input the password you saved to this file earlier, and wait for the restore to complete.

To restore your SDcard backup, first move the "sdcard" folder that was made in the backup process to your platform-tools folder.
Then run:


Code:


<br />
adb push sdcard /sdcard/


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Just a couple notes regarding Google Wallet. The link to the QR code doesn't work anymore. Not entirely sure what they did to patch it but it no longer provides the ability to install.

Also after installing Google Wallet, if it seems like it's not working after you added the pre-paid card and attempted to use it somewhere which has the paypass terminal (such as a convenience store or gas pump) It could be a combination of problems. I had two problems at the same time in fact. I had to perform a reset of Google Wallet from within the app itself (not settings, apps, wallet, clear data). Also it turns out quite a few places in my area have the paypass terminals but they're either not enabled or not configured correctly. I've run into this at Sheetz and 7-Eleven. Worked great for me at a different Sheetz and at Whole(paycheck) Foods.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

The QR for Wallet worked for me. Just wouldn't re-install it, saying it's already installed. Uninstalled, scanned again, and it installed just fine.


----------



## Jubakuba

DrMacinyasha said:


> The QR for Wallet worked for me. Just wouldn't re-install it, saying it's already installed. Uninstalled, scanned again, and it installed just fine.


Ok.
Confirmed.
The last two times I posted links to this...
Everyone said it wasn't working? Weird.

But ya. Works fine on my end.
Re-adding to OP...again.


----------



## Paradinglunatic

Jubakuba said:


> Ok.
> Confirmed.
> The last two times I posted links to this...
> Everyone said it wasn't working? Weird.
> 
> But ya. Works fine on my end.
> Re-adding to OP...again.


Could be something strange on my end (and others having the issue). Tried it on two different custom roms and have the same issue. Where the button is normally to tap to install/etc, is just completely empty.


----------



## blackimp

Hello and thank you for making the process easy for me (and others as well, I'm sure). Again, much appreciated.


----------



## eddy0090

go easy on me, im new to android. these exact instructions can be used for a sprint galaxy nexus as well, correct?


----------



## Jubakuba

eddy0090 said:


> go easy on me, im new to android. these exact instructions can be used for a sprint galaxy nexus as well, correct?


Yeah, use the CDMA recovery.


----------



## eddy0090

slight problem, the driver didnt install properly and i need to download and install on my pc agn. but phone is stuck on chest open screen.

scratch this i just pulled the battery and it restarted


----------



## eddy0090

sorry folks tot newbie here, but having trouble putting su on phone and installing. any help wud b gr8ly app. im not sure where to download it from, and where to place it on phone. also should it be kept as a zipped file. thnx agn u guys rock.

i keep getting
"E:Error in /sdcard/Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip
(status 0)
Installation aborted"

please help


----------



## eddy0090

I worked it all out thnks. I really appreciate all the help and work you guys do


----------



## miketb34

hey guys I had a question in the top post it says to put the fastboot.exe file in the "platform tools" folder or tools folder. now I used the ADB for dummies program to install ADB, when I open android sdk windows I see "platform tools" and "tools" folder. which one do I put it in? oh and I opened the "tools" folder theres already a fastboot file so im a litte confused. thanks


----------



## Jubakuba

Put it in platform tools.
If you already have one there's no need...but if you replace it with the one I provided that's fine too.
It really doesn't matter as long as there is a fastboot.exe in platform tools.


----------



## miketb34

Jubakuba said:


> Put it in platform tools.
> If you already have one there's no need...but if you replace it with the one I provided that's fine too.
> It really doesn't matter as long as there is a fastboot.exe in platform tools.


thanks got it


----------



## shayonpal

Hi,

Could you share a few words on what a 'governor' is, actually? And is the any guide to undervolt the Nexus?


----------



## DrMacinyasha

shayonpal said:


> Could you share a few words on what a 'governor' is, actually? And is the any guide to undervolt the Nexus?


The wiki has an article about CPU governors in general and some common governors: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/CPU_Governors


----------



## shayonpal

DrMacinyasha said:


> The wiki has an article about CPU governors in general and some common governors: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/CPU_Governors


Thanks. Will check it out right away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shayonpal

Additionally, is there any guide for under volting the Nexus? Or maybe the optimal settings on this ROM for good battery backup?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miljbee

I have just discovered a trick I thought some might find usefull.
It's for an EU Galaxy Nexus (I Think you call it CDMA). It might work on other models but I haven't any idea.
The phone is 4.04 Stock (no root, no custom rom)

I discovered that charging the GN with various chargers and the stock micro usb cable results nearly always in USB Charging (slow).
Recently, I received a desktop craddle with a power only micro usb cable (only 2 wires). I found that when using this cable, the phone reports AC Charging. So I think it may be able to get more than 500mA.
I don't know how to check the power drawn from the charger, but I imagine that if it reports AC, it is able to do fast charge.

So, if you have an old charger that is able to provide more that 0.5A, plug it to your phone with a power only micro usb cable if you can find one ...


----------



## blaineevans

Just wanted to mention Juba, thanks for the all in one link.

Wanted to do a couple things on my ladies laptop and was trying to shave some time, and damn that was a lot faster than the "manual" way I've been using.. hahaha.


----------



## jellybellys

Jubakuba said:


> Neat Ideas / How to Show Off the Galaxy Nexus
> -Get some NFC stickers. Tagstand has them available.
> You can use these to make your phone perform certain tasks when you touch the sticker. Use NFC Task Launcher to define the tasks. These are capable of doing simple things like muting your volume to the more complex like turning on Tasker tasks that do things like auto-reply to text messages while you're at work.
> 
> -Do you have any suggestions? Submit them below!


I have a friend with a nexus, we always beam stuff to eachother just for the hell of it when we're around the iSheeps... it pisses them off!


----------



## Magius13

First off, thanks for the guide! And... I'm stuck on a step right now.

2nd, I completely trashed the 20-40 minutes it takes to set this up. Pretty sure I'm border-line retarded or something, lol. (currently sitting on like 2 hrs)

Just wanted to point some things out that happened to me so far before I delve into my current problem.
I had several issues installing the ADB drivers, Cyanogenmod's guide to installing lacks some details and it took me a long time to hunt them down via google and whatnot. You must have the right Java (I didn't have anything, haha) and while trying to run SDK Manager, if it can't find the required Java, you must alter the findjava.bat to get it to work.

Ok, so I made it to plugging in my galaxy nexus (in debug mode). Stuck on "waiting for device" on the command prompt screen because I don't have the drivers installed. Well... I downloaded the Samsung drivers and I have no clue which one it is (most current date? they all have the same date on my screen) There are like 20 different folders starting with 01_simmental to 25_escape. And under each of those folders = 2 more folders. One is amd64 and the other is i386...

Which one do I pick? Thx for any help!

UPDATE: I've been trying some of the folders in the Samsung drivers I mentioned above with installing my drivers and Windows just gives me "can not find driver software for your device". Also, when under device manager, my phone shows up under the "Other devices" as an "Unknown device"


----------



## blaineevans

Magius13 said:


> First off, thanks for the guide! And... I'm stuck on a step right now.
> 
> 2nd, I completely trashed the 20-40 minutes it takes to set this up. Pretty sure I'm border-line retarded or something, lol. (currently sitting on like 2 hrs)
> 
> Just wanted to point some things out that happened to me so far before I delve into my current problem.
> I had several issues installing the ADB drivers, Cyanogenmod's guide to installing lacks some details and it took me a long time to hunt them down via google and whatnot. You must have the right Java (I didn't have anything, haha) and while trying to run SDK Manager, if it can't find the required Java, you must alter the findjava.bat to get it to work.
> 
> Ok, so I made it to plugging in my galaxy nexus (in debug mode). Stuck on "waiting for device" on the command prompt screen because I don't have the drivers installed. Well... I downloaded the Samsung drivers and I have no clue which one it is (most current date? they all have the same date on my screen) There are like 20 different folders starting with 01_simmental to 25_escape. And under each of those folders = 2 more folders. One is amd64 and the other is i386...
> 
> Which one do I pick? Thx for any help!
> 
> UPDATE: I've been trying some of the folders in the Samsung drivers I mentioned above with installing my drivers and Windows just gives me "can not find driver software for your device". Also, when under device manager, my phone shows up under the "Other devices" as an "Unknown device"


Um, well. You should be able to right click the device in device manager, click update driver, select find, navigate to the folder containing the drivers, and click install. It should find the correct one for you.. unless I'm completely misunderstanding.

The 64 and 86 is referring to 64 bit or 32 bit, which would depend on your PC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magius13

I am navigating to the Samsung folder that I downloaded, the problem is that it doesn't work. Windows says that it can not find the drivers... doesn't matter which folder I pick. =/

UPDATE: Finally got the driver to work. I just did the entire process over again from a fresh clean beginning... worked. I think, lol. How do I tell if my phone is properly rooted or not?


----------



## blaineevans

Magius13 said:


> I am navigating to the Samsung folder that I downloaded, the problem is that it doesn't work. Windows says that it can not find the drivers... doesn't matter which folder I pick. =/
> 
> UPDATE: Finally got the driver to work. I just did the entire process over again from a fresh clean beginning... worked. I think, lol. How do I tell if my phone is properly rooted or not?


Install an app that requires root and see if your prompted for permission.

Glad you got it going though, good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba

*Returning to Stock Without USB Access*
(This guide assume you are rooted and need to return to stock.)

*Notes:*
-You'll need to be on a ROM of the same android version as the ODIN files for Mobile Odin to flash.
If that is not the case, simply flash a 4._._ ROM that is the same version and continue.

-CDMA users: Mobile Odin won't flash CDMA radios. Verizon users using an unofficial radio can flash the most recent official radios from here.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

_____________________________

An *Automated Bootloader Unlock/Relock Application* can be found HERE.
Re-lock your bootloader with that application and continue below to the ODIN portion of this guide.

If you prefer to do this process manually:

Install Terminal Emulator.
Download THIS file and use a file explorer to put it on the root of your SD card (not in a folder).

Open up Terminal Emulator and run these commands:


Code:


su

(Hit Enter)
Allow Root Access.


Code:


dd if=/sdcard/param.lock of=dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/param

(Hit Enter)
This should lock your bootloader.

SPRINT Odin Files
VERIZON and GSM Odin Files

Download the appropriate ODIN.tar files on your phone (PDA files only for CDMA users).
DO NOT use odin files designed for another device.
Download and install Mobile Odin.
Use Mobile Odin to open the .tar file you just downloaded and return to stock.

Congratulations!
You should be back to stock and with a locked bootloader!
*NOTE*
I have not personally tested this method. I've dotted my _i_'s and crossed my _t_'s as far as I know.
However, if this didn't work for you: Feel free to PM me as I have another more-complex method that I have up my sleeve.
A few users have reported this working!

If you're currently freaking out thinking you're even MORE stuck with a locked bootloader and your rooted system:
Download THIS file and put it on the root of your SD card.
Run these commands into Terminal Emulator:


Code:


su

(Hit Enter)
Allow Root Access.



Code:


dd if=/sdcard/param.unlock of=dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/param

(Hit Enter)
This will unlock your bootloader again.

*A HUGE thanks to Efrant for providing the param.zip and making me aware of the existence of this possibility.*


----------



## Jubakuba

Changes:
Reworked all OP posts for slightly more clarity and ease of access during "OMG" moments.
Added information on returning to stock AND re-locking bootloader without USB access.


----------



## happygreen83

Just got new replacement Gnex, tried to root last night and my pc couldn't find drivers, it recognized Galaxy Nexus, but would then ask for the disk that came with my phone to install drivers. There is no disc. My other Gnex worked perfectly when I tried it. Anyone have any ideas to help me?


----------



## Jubakuba

Updated to include ADB pulling your SD card in a "Brick" situation.

AKA:
Send the JB users over here, lol.


----------



## Ogkush.818

Jubakuba said:


> *Unlocking the Bootloader:*
> ***NOTE***
> This will perform a factory reset on your device. You'll lose all applications. You'll lose everything. Even the data on your SD Card! Backup your SD to your computer BEFORE performing this. There is a method for backing your applications up, detailed HERE.
> 
> Get the drivers:
> Uninstall any previously attempted drivers if they don't work and move to the next.
> Samsung's website has a download here under "Manuals & Downloads > Software."
> Option Two: Try this one as well.
> PDAnet's drivers may work if the above options don't. Simply install PDAnet (after uninstalling any previous attempted driver installations) to get the drivers.
> While that is downloading, on your Galaxy Nexus: turn USB debugging on.
> This can be found in Settings>Developer Options>USB Debugging
> Once the drivers are installed, navigate to the C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools folder on your computer.
> Hold shift and right click. Select "Open Command Window Here."


this is not working for me. Ive uninstalled my old samsung drivers (droid charge). Went to get the drivers for the nexus @ samsungs site and the .exe just hangs after 45 i just forclosed it. Tried option 2 but that came with no directions on how to install. Tried PDNet and that worked up until i typed fastboot oem unlock..it said that was a command and I looked at device manager it had a ! under android ADB...did not see any samsung folders drivers to manually install...could be my computer but I had no problems like this with the droid charge..and this is just drivers..cant even root this phone cause i cant get drivers...horrible.


----------



## Jubakuba

Updated OP's SU.zip for JellyBean compatibility.
Also replaced a system mounting code to one that will work for all users...not just those with an unsecure kernel.


----------



## whogivsachit

Thanks for the instructions. Made it really easy


----------



## WhataSpaz

Honestly I can count the number of times on my left hand where I flashed the wrong file on my phone, but I can't count how many times this guide has helped me fix it


----------



## segv11

Jubakuba said:


> *A HUGE thanks to Efrant for providing the param.zip and making me aware of the existence of this possibility.*


Also consider this app which I built based on the above technique. It just changes the relevant byte in param without flashing the whole partition:

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.segv11.bootunlocker

(Thanks to efrant and several other researchers who helped reverse-engineer the param partition...)

Sent from my Jelly Beaned "toro" Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Jubakuba

segv11 said:


> Also consider this app which I built based on the above technique. It just changes the relevant byte in param without flashing the whole partition:
> 
> http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.segv11.bootunlocker
> 
> (Thanks to efrant and several other researchers who helped reverse-engineer the param partition...)
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Beaned "toro" Galaxy Nexus.


Check the edit date...I haven't changed the post.
But your app IS indeed included!

Thanks for both the application...and for the heads up, however!


----------



## Zomb!e

Halp! I had to use Mobile Odin to get back to stock due to a malfunctioning USB port. It was successful and I'm back to 4.0.2. The problem is that the IMM76K update wants to install. It starts to install but about 1/3 of the way through it sends the phone back to stock recovery with an error (satus 7 or something). Is there anything I can do to get this updated?


----------



## Barf

You haven't changed ANYTHING after using Odin to get back to stock?


----------



## Zomb!e

Barf said:


> You haven't changed ANYTHING after using Odin to get back to stock?


No, not after. But before I used Odin I re-locked the bootloader. I'm still on the newest radios. Is that my issue? Anyway to swap radios with a busted USB port?


----------



## Barf

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/

Why not send it in for a replacement if the USB is busted?


----------



## Zomb!e

Barf said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosvzw-all-radios-in-flashable-zip/
> 
> Why not send it in for a replacement if the USB is busted?


That's what I'm going to do. This will be my third replacement. I just wanted it to be updated before I sent it in. And I hope they don't notice I'm running the JB radios.

The radios you linked me to require either fastboot or a custom recovery. I'm unable to do either.


----------



## Zomb!e

Is there any way to downgrade the radios with the stock recovery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

I reckon if someone with the proper skills would be so inclined they could make you a flashable zip that would restore stock recovery. Then you could install goo manager, flash twrp recovery, flash old radios, then flash the stock recovery zip (granted someone can/will make it for you).

Best to start a request thread asking, so its not looked over. Good luck!


----------



## Jubakuba

Aw...you missed ONE little piece. No bueno.


----------



## Barf

Jubakuba said:


> Aw...you missed ONE little piece. No bueno.


Who me? That's what you're here for


----------



## Jubakuba

Barf said:


> Who me? That's what you're here for


Lol no sir, him.
In the guide... "flash radios first"


----------



## Barf

Ahh OK. Cuz I NEVER forget anything lol


----------



## sk3litor

I must say this is the best guide I've ever seen. Especially since you included the tibu and gw parts. Huge props to the op

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## Jubakuba

Ah...a fresh breath of air.
All sections of the guide updated (slightly, really) to be up-to-date for 4.2...and minimized my need for future updates.
Also some minor clean-up and notes about restoration fixed for newest Titanium Backup and CWM Versions.

(Yes, it will still all work on 4.0/4.1/etc.)

Definitely been putting that off for too long


----------



## MisterB

I'm trying to follow the guide on how to reset my Toro to stock when USB is broken (post 48). The Odin files are for 4.0.2, and the guide says I need to be on a ROM of the same version. This is probably a really dumb question, but is there an easy way to find a 4.0.2 ROM? I'm running out of battery so I don't really want to be flashing things randomly hoping to find one that is 4.0.2. Should I just go by the date, and assume something like AOKP ICS M3 would be the right version?


----------



## landshark

Perhaps this needs a bump right now?


----------



## duckydude

Jubakuba's post (#48) was the only thing tht saved me from having to eat the cost of the device. USB had not worked on the device since originlly rooting back in Aug last year, which wouldn't have been n issue if I had not needed to do a warranty return. With his instructions though, VZW accepted the return! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## georged98

Sorry, another stupid question which I forgot the answer. I am using AOKP KitKat 4.4.2. I want to update to AOKP KitKat 4.4.3. Do I have to wipe data and cache, factory reset in the Recovery or can I just install the .zip file using CWM?

Thank you.


----------

